# Porter-Cable template guide no where to be found



## jnam (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi, I am new to this forum, but I have a very specific question. I bought a porter cable jig 4212, I tried it out and had the misfortune of having the bit come loose and virtually destroy the template guide. Now I am looking for a new templet guide but I can't find it anywhere!!

I need the 42040 its a 21/32" ID 3/4" OD and the shaft is 5/32" long. It is no where to be found!! Amazon.com and a few other stores online have pretty much every other guide except that one.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

PS I am using it with a HF plunge router which does not have the correct baseplate for the gudes so I made a plate out of plexyglass but am not very happy with it. Ifr anyone knows of a good universal baseplate or adapter for a generic router base to accept porter-cable templet guides I would appreciate it.

jnam.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I can't give ya much help with the router plate however, have you tried to contact Portal Cable directly? You may find that you can order direct from them or they can give you info on how or where to purchase a new replacement.

Ken


----------



## jnam (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Ken, I just called one of the service centers near by and they ordered the part for me, I should get it in a few days.

Thanks again.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

is this what you wanted http://tool-corral.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/page46.html


----------

